# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Отличные резиновые и асбестовые изделия в России.

## tagrojucalo3

Асбест и масса его полезных качеств были хорошо известны еще древним людям, но активно использоваться в промышленности он начал в начале 20 века. Не взирая на то, что из-за сильных канцерогенных свойств асбест почти перестал применяться при возведении зданий, сейчас он используется для производства тысяч полезных изделий. Резина также считается почти незаменимым для развитого мира материалом, в особенности для электротехники. Фирма ООО «АсбестСургут» с 2013 года занимается поставкой современных асбестотехнических и резинотехнических изделий от отечественных изготовителей. Продукция данной компании уже достаточно давно активно применяется на больших машиностроительных предприятиях, в российской нефтегазовой отрасли, на коммунальных предприятиях, энергетике, станкостроительстве. В перечне постоянных заказчиков «АсбестСургут» есть как большие компании, так и ИП и даже физические лица. Абсолютное большинство клиентов рекомендует данную фирму как надежного подрядчика, который всегда выполняет обязательства. На сайте  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  вы сможете без труда ознакомиться с образцами продукции. 

   Все заказчики «АсбестСургут» вправе рассчитывать на     широчайший ассортимент современных асбестотехнических изделий, где всегда найдутся нужные варианты товаров;  выгодные ценники на весь ассортимент продукции, что обусловлены отсутствием посредников в цепи поставок;  быстрая доставка заказов без срывов сроков;  гибкие условия и выгодные контракты для постоянных заказчиков;   Если вы хотите заказать современные асбестотехнические и резинотехнические изделия по низким расценкам с доставкой, то без лишних раздумий переходите на сайт фирмы «АсбестСургут»!

----------

